# How to add a nymph to egg pattern?



## stjack (Oct 8, 2007)

Last year I was fishing in the Rocky River and saw another fisherman catch three steelhead in about one hour. He said he was trailing a nymph behind his egg pattern and each of the steelhead had hit the nymph. I did not get an opportunity to see how he tied the trailing nymph to the egg pattern. I was wondering if anyone has heard of this before. Should I tie the trail nymph to the line above the egg pattern or to the bend of the hook on the egg pattern? I was thinking of three to four inches behind the egg, does that sound right? Anyone have recommendations on good nymph flies? Thanks for any advice anyone can offer.


----------



## davef (Aug 7, 2007)

I tie them directly unto the bend of the top hook. I try to let about 5 inches between the flies. 

I always use the fast snap clips at the end of the leader and pre tie about 6 or 7 different egg/nymph color combos and keep switching to try and find something that works. My vision isn't what it used to be even with bifocals and that way saves me a lot of time.

Occasionally a fast snap will cost me a fish but I consider it a chance worth taking.


----------



## brodg (Sep 6, 2010)

Sure this is a great way to go, and a lot of guys do it. The steel always hit my nymph or small streamer in this setup too. This is called a dropper rig, egg dropper or tandem rig. Tie your dropper line to the bend of your egg hook and tie the dropper fly, either a nymph or another egg in clear water and a small streamer (wholly bugger, zonker or clouser) in low visibility conditions. I use the improved clinch knot for both of these connections. I space them 18" apart. This gives me enough line that if I want to swap just the dropper fly I have plenty of line to do this. In John Nagy's book Steedhead Guide; fly fishing techniques and strategies for lake erie steelhead he recommends 6"-18". I recommend using flies with a bead head or lead interior wraps for your dropper, this helps keep the dropper down. Depending on the flow you may need to add split shot to get your rig to the bottom quickly. Add split shot at least 12" above your egg, I prefer 18" but if the flow is quick you'll need it at 12". You may also need to stagger more splitshot up your leader, try to evenly space them or you'll have a hard time casting. Check out John Nagy's book if you have time. Hope this helps, good luck.


----------



## brodg (Sep 6, 2010)

As far as nymph recommendations, steelhead aren't as picky as stream trout so your options are plenty. I like hare's ears, pheasant tails, stoneflys and copper johns in clear water and slightly larger brighter nymphs in stained water. Many commercially tied nymphs have very small hook gaps which can me a problem with large steelhead. I prefer nymph hook sizes, 12 and 10 in clear water and 10 and 8 in stained water.


----------



## Kableguy (Apr 23, 2009)

You can also tie on the egg pattern with a long tag end and tie the dropper to that. That being said I usually just tie off to the bend in the upper fly as was previously suggested with a cinch type or trilene type knot. 6"-12" between flies depending on the water depth/speed you are fishing.

As for nymphs you can't go wrong with a black stonefly in the spring. I have also had great success with brown copper johns or even running dual eggs or egg/cyrstal meth combinations.


----------



## brodg (Sep 6, 2010)

Kableguy said:


> You can also tie on the egg pattern with a long tag end and tie the dropper to that. That being said I usually just tie off to the bend in the upper fly as was previously suggested with a cinch type or trilene type knot. 6"-12" between flies depending on the water depth/speed you are fishing.
> 
> As for nymphs you can't go wrong with a black stonefly in the spring. I have also had great success with brown copper johns or even running dual eggs or egg/cyrstal meth combinations.


I'm not familiar with crystal meth flys, can you post a pic?


----------



## Fishermon (Jan 31, 2009)

A crystal meth is a sucker spawn tied with sparkle braid instead of yarn.


----------



## CaptainJuice (Sep 4, 2010)

Crystal Meth Flies


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

improved clinch right to the bend of the hook is how I do it! I 2nd the crystal meths! pearl and orange and pink work. have yet to get one on chart but I am sure they work too because I have caught fish on chart single eggs. I go about 6 inches between flies.


----------



## brodg (Sep 6, 2010)

Is sparkle braid the same thing as diamond braid?


----------



## Fishermon (Jan 31, 2009)

brodg said:


> Is sparkle braid the same thing as diamond braid?


yes, same thing


----------



## stjack (Oct 8, 2007)

Awesome guys. Thanks so much for such quick responses and great advice. I will post any results.


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

brodg said:


> Sure this is a great way to go, and a lot of guys do it. The steel always hit my nymph or small streamer in this setup too. This is called a dropper rig, egg dropper or tandem rig. Tie your dropper line to the bend of your egg hook and tie the dropper fly, either a nymph or another egg in clear water and a small streamer (wholly bugger, zonker or clouser) in low visibility conditions. I use the improved clinch knot for both of these connections. I space them 18" apart. This gives me enough line that if I want to swap just the dropper fly I have plenty of line to do this. In John Nagy's book Steedhead Guide; fly fishing techniques and strategies for lake erie steelhead he recommends 6"-18". I recommend using flies with a bead head or lead interior wraps for your dropper, this helps keep the dropper down. Depending on the flow you may need to add split shot to get your rig to the bottom quickly. Add split shot at least 12" above your egg, I prefer 18" but if the flow is quick you'll need it at 12". You may also need to stagger more splitshot up your leader, try to evenly space them or you'll have a hard time casting. Check out John Nagy's book if you have time. Hope this helps, good luck.


+1..........you said it how it is.....great job...


----------



## FishinNate34 (Feb 4, 2011)

Can anyone post a pic of how the whole set up looks


----------

